# Seksualiteit > Vroegtijdige ejaculatie >  Aangeleerde vroegtijdige ejaculatie waar ik niet vanaf kom

## uberjensch

Ik ben er achter gekomen dat als gevollig van verkeerde mastrubatiegewoontes ik het mezelf heb aangeleerd om te snel klaar te komen tijdens de sex (ook tijdens mastruberen) soms al binne 1 tot 3 minuten.
Ik vindt het voor m'n vriendin zeer vervelend en voor mezelf net zo erg omdat ik graag langer en daardoor ook betere sex aan m'n vriendin kan geven.

Het is niet aangeboren want ik had er tot voor m'n 16e nog geen last van, ik ben nu bijna 19 en ik wil er nu zo snel mogenlijk vanaf.
Voor mezelf heb ik zoiets van wat aan te leren is is ook weer af te leren.. MAAR HOE!?!?

Ik heb op internet het een en ander opgezocht aan afleer methodes maar daar boekten ik vrij weinig resultaat mee.
Een site heb ik wel gevonden over een betaald programma om de aangegeven oorzaak van een vroegtijdige ejaculatie af te leren wat je zelf thuis met dagelijkse oefeningen kunt afleren, alleen weet ik niet of die site te vertrouwen is omdat het niet een kwestie van 1 weekje is maar naar mijn idee wel wat langer z'n tijd nodig heeft.

Kan iemand mij helpen of tips geven???

PS: Een moeilijke rekensom, knijptechnieken en al die dingen heb ik geprobeerd maar er was niets dat hielp, alleen jezelf zat zuipen helpt maar dat wil ik niet iedere keer moeten doen om goeiie sex te hebben uiteraard.
Nogmaals ik MOET er vanaf!!!

----------


## John_Swain

Hey vriend,

Allereerst wil ik je even zeggen dat je niet de enige bent op deze aardkloot...
En ik weet precies wat je bedoelt... Bij mij is het precies het omgekeerde...
Ik heb de liefde van me leven waar ik binnenkort mee ga trouwen  :Big Grin:  en zij is de enige waarbij het wel is gelukt... de rest kregen het bij mij niet voor elkaar...

Even terug op jou te komen,
Misschien ligt het niet aan jou maar aan andere dingen... Je post is te kort om te bedenken wat het e.v.t. zal kunnen zijn...
Er zijn gelukkig voor dit soort dingen genoeg red middelen die ervoor zorgen dat je wat meer je best moet doen... hoewel deze dingen niet echt goed zijn voor als je ouder bent, als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel  :Wink: 

Enfin de reden waarom je hier post is omdat je er waarschijnlijk niet mee naar de dokter durft... ik daarop zeg toch echter wel dat je even moet gaan...
Dokters hebben er op dit gebied voor gestudeerd. En geloof me ze hebben wel vaker plasertjes gezien van andere. Tis hun werk  :Smile: 

Afknijp technieken is zowiezo niet fijn en kan me er ook niet bij voorstellen dat je er geiler van word.
Dus ga even langs de dokter... Weet zekers dat hij je verder kan helpen.
Tot slot heb ik nog een tip voor. Mensen op internet zijn wel positief over http://completeejaculatiecontrole.nl

----------


## Sylvia93

Hmm best lastig als ik zo je post lees.
Mijn vriend heeft dat ook wel, maar bij hem helpen de hele moeilijke rekensommen juist weer wel! Maar zo te lezen bij jou dus niet. 

Gelukkig dat John Swain een aantal nuttige sites voor je gevonden heeft. Hopelijk heb je wat aan zijn info!

Succes!

----------


## uberjensch

de oplossing heb ik gevonden hoor!!

ik heb die http://completeejaculatiecontrole.nl gekocht en nu na 2 weken kan ik al 20 minuten seks hebben ipv de gebruikelijke 1 of 2 minuten

top dus!!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Jammer dat je niks aan de links van John Swain gehad hebt.
Het fijne weet ik er ook niet van maar ik denk toch dat je het beste naar een huisarts kan gaan, misschien dat hij je kan doorsturen naar een gespecialiseerde op dit gebied.

Succes!

----------


## John_Swain

> ten eerste alvast bedankt voor je tips 
> het is niet dat ik niet naar de huis arts durf te gaan maar of zij er uberhaubt wel wat aan kunne doen. bovendien ken ik m'n huisarts persoonlijk dus ga ik liever niet onnodig.
> 
> ik heb ook je links gecheckt maar daar stod jammer genoeg niets nieuws voor me in 
> 
> mij is nu dus de vraag wat voor soort huisarts/dokter me ermee kan helpen.
> 
> gr.


Een dokter is een dokter maakt niets uit tenzij je bij de KNO terecht komt tjah dan vind ik het niet gek dat je doorgestuurd word.  :Big Grin: 
Even sirieus... Een huisarts is over het algemeen een algemene dokter...
Die stelt voordat je naar het ziekenhuis gaat een kleine onderzoek op.
Zo kan hij bepalen of je naar het ziekenhuis moet of niet... Maar dat wist je wel hoop ik  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Een huisarts heeft wel ergere gevallen meegemaakt bijvoorbeeld mensen die zich aanstellen... Dus dat je zegt dat je onnodig gaat vind ik een beetje lulkraak sorry hoor  :Smile: 
Dus hup naar de huisarts, hij kan je echt wel doorsturen als hij jou niet kan helpen. Indien hij je niet kan helpen/doorsturen dan is het géén goede huisarts...
In dat geval op het bureau staan en vragen waar je wel terecht kan.  :Cool: 
Overigens je huisarts persoonlijk kennen is wel vervelend ja xD
Maar wat boeit het je joh die man/vrouw doet ook maar gewoon zijn werk niet meer of minder hoor.
Overigens hebben dokters een zwijgplicht dus als je wilt dat hij zijn mond hou moet je dat gewoon zeggen tegen hem.

----------


## Sylvia93

@John Swain,

Lief dat je hem wilt helpen!

@ Uberjensch

John Swain heeft toch wel een beetje gelijk hoor  :Wink:  Gewoon gaan!

----------


## uberjensch

jah idd, ik ga gewoon eens een babbeltje make daar en dan zien we wel waar het op uit komt :Smile:  , want wil er niks liver dan vanaf.
zovaak zie ik 'm nou ook weer niet :P
maargoed nogmaals bedankt voor jullie medeleven en ik hoop dat 't allemaal wel weer goed komt  :Wink: 

gr.

----------


## John_Swain

Tuurlijk komt alles goed zolang je er maar niet met de bakken bij neer gaat zitten.

Ik wens je succes  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Goed idee!
Gewoon even babbelen met de huisarts!

Succes!!

----------


## ikke64

Enne, misschien nog een tip. De tweede keer duurt meestal een stuk langer voor je klaar komt en (waarschijnlijk) de derde laat nog langer op zich wachten. Gewoon ook met je as vrouw praten met met z'n tweeën even "rust" nemen om hem weer op oorlogs sterkte te krijgen. Kan nog een heel lange en heerlijke vrijage opleveren.
Ik heb overigens gehoord, dat je kunt oefenen om tijdens he uitplassen steeds even te stoppen. Je schijnt bij het uitstellen van de ejaculatie de zelfde spieren te gebruiken. En die zul je dus sterker moeten maken. Dat duurt dus weken maar elke dag kun je meerdere keren de spieroefeningen doen. Dus....

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

Goeie tip!

Misschien heeft het idd met de spiertjes te maken!

----------


## uberjensch

> Enne, misschien nog een tip. De tweede keer duurt meestal een stuk langer voor je klaar komt en (waarschijnlijk) de derde laat nog langer op zich wachten. Gewoon ook met je as vrouw praten met met z'n tweeën even "rust" nemen om hem weer op oorlogs sterkte te krijgen. Kan nog een heel lange en heerlijke vrijage opleveren.
> Ik heb overigens gehoord, dat je kunt oefenen om tijdens he uitplassen steeds even te stoppen. Je schijnt bij het uitstellen van de ejaculatie de zelfde spieren te gebruiken. En die zul je dus sterker moeten maken. Dat duurt dus weken maar elke dag kun je meerdere keren de spieroefeningen doen. Dus....
> 
> Gr Ikke


haha, ik zal het eens proberen  :Wink: 
ik heb alleen nog geen tijd gehad om naar de huis arst te gaan i.v.m. school uren aangezien er alleen 's ochtends spreekuur is, mja binnekort vakantie dus dan ga ik eens langs  :Smile: 
bedankt voor de tip alvast  :Wink: 

gr

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Uberjensch,

Helaas is een keer proberen niet genoeg, dit zul je over een periode van weken/maanden moeten oefenen volhouden. Ik weet niet of je weet hoe spieren werken?! Maar deze worden sterker door gebruik, maar dat gaat erg langzaam. Hoe vaker je traind dus te groter is het resultaat de groei. Maar verwacht niet dat je naar 3 dagen al het gewenste resultaat zult berijken. Maar ik weet bijna zeker dat het gaat helpen. In inkele weken. Zaak is echter dat je op tijd, voor de ejaculatie de spieren spant dus je daar even op concentreerd, zeker in het begin, later gaat het op de automatische piloot verwacht ik.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Uberjensch

Het is idd het proberen waard! Hoop dat je probleem zo een stuk minder gaat worden!

@ Ikke64

Goeie tips!!

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Sylvia,

Ik ben dan wel 25 jaar trouw aan mijn vrouw, maar daar voor heb ik zeker 5 jaar alles gedaan wat god voor het huwelijk, en waarschijnlijk ook tijdens  :Wink:  verboden heeft.
En daarnaast heb ik meer dan 10 jaar gewerkt met jonge mensen die mij ook als vertrouwens persoon zagen. Dan kom je veel aan de weet en daar leer je veel van.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke64

Haha denk dat dr veel jongeren zijn die nu ook dingen doen waarvan je het gewoon níet wilt weten *lala fluit*
Toch handig het werken met jonge mensen, zo leer je nog ns wat  :Stick Out Tongue: 

groetjes Sylvia

----------


## dutchman07

Ik heb hier ook last van, ik kan mij niet herrinneren dat het bij mij ooit ,,normaal"is gegaan.
Ik ben er jaren geleden mee naar de huisarts gegaan, mijn probleem uitgelegd, maar de huisarts wist toen niet wat er aan te doen was.
Ik kreeg het advies om aan mijn vader te vragen of hij daar ook last van heeft, of ooit gehad heeft.( dan kwam het misschien in de familie voor)
Maar ik heb dat nooit gedaan, omdat ik het erg moeilijk vond om dat aan mijn vader te vragen.
Ik leer er nu mee leven en mijn vrouw begrijpt mij.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Uberjensch,
Is de situatie inmiddels al veranderd? Ben je nog langs de huisarts geweest of heb je de tip van Ikke uitgeprobeerd?

@ Dutchman07,
Fijn dat jij ermee hebt leren leven en jou vrouw dat begrijpt  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ uberjensch,

Misschien kun je een voorbeeld nemen aan dutchman07, en het op dezelfde manier aanpakken!

----------


## Gozer1987

Heb je al eens durex condooms ( type performa of iets in die naam) geprobeerd met een "verdovend" middeltje aan de binnekant? Die heb ik wel eens gehad en als die eerst een minuutje er goed op zitten voordat je in "actie" komt dan ben je minder gevoelig.

Het zit alleen aan de binnekant van het condoom dus je vriendin zal niet verdoofd worden,
mocht dit niet genoeg zijn dan heb je ook in de seksshops van die gels en dan zou je wat extra in het condoom kunnen doen.

Ik denk dat dat echt gaat helpen! Zeker omdat je zelf al aan geeft dat het werkt als je je plat zuipt aan alcohol.
Het maakt veel verschil, dus probeer het!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Gozer,

Daar had ik echt nog nooit van gehoord! Supertip van je!!

----------


## floris

hallo, ik denk dat een hoop mannen hiermee te kampen heeft,
gezien je leeftijd is dit ook normaal,
ik zou zeggen , kom de eerste keer gewoon snel klaar, en daarna kan je lekker weer opnieuw verder gaan,
ikzelf had dit vroeger ook en ging dan een keer of 8 a 9 klaarkomen , dit neemt vanzelf af naarmate jij verzadigd ben, ik bedoel dus , als vaak genoeg sex heb gehad neemt de drang en het snelle klaar komen vanzelf af,
bovendien vind je vriendin dit alleen maar leuk dat je zo opgewonden bent.
ik ben nu 42 jaar en kan uiteraard niet zo vaak meer 3x per dag is wel het uiterste.
ikzelf heb vroeger om het klaarkomen uit te stellen de volgende dingen geprobeerd.
net voor je klaarkomt even stoppen met bewegen, kan al iets schelen,
en probeer is aan een vreselijk lelijk wijf te denken als je bijna zo ver ben dat wil ook wel eens lukken om het af te remmen.
of als je 100% hetero ben , en je komt bijna, dank dan eens dat je 2 mannen bezig ziet.

je ziet het ,ja kan van alles bedenken om je geestelijk verstand te laten schrikken,
want sex is 90% geestelijk en 10% lichamelijk.

nou succes.

----------


## Agnes574

Bedankt brabander voor het delen van deze nuttige informatie!

Ik hoop voor je dat je baat hebt bij de behandeling!
Laat nog 's iets horen ok?

Sterkte en succes!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Brabander,

Wat goed dat je met dit probleem hulp bent gaan zoeken! Ook ik ben zeer nieuwsgierig of deze aanpak aanslaat! Laat je het ons idd weten over een paar weken? Ben echt heel erg benieuwd! Het zou een geweldige oplossing kunnen zijn voor alle mannen die met dit probleem kampen!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Frenksp

*Heb ik uit andere post..*

Kegel oefeningen schijnen ook te werken, de spier die je gebruikt als je je urinestraal stopt als je moet plassen. Schijnen spierversterkende oefeningen te zijn.

Kijk maar hier voor meer informatie, kan je kijken hoe het moet.>> Kegel oefeningen

Oefenen, oefenen, oefenen!

----------


## mo3rte

Mannen die last hebben van vroegtijdige ejaculatie kunnen emla creme kopen. Heb al van vele mannen gehoord dat dit echt werkt

----------


## opyg

idd een gevoelige verhaal en ook niet prettig om te beleven, hem probeer minder te masturberen, misschien helpt dat en focus alleen op gemeenschap...!

----------


## Glenn46

Ik kan mij 100 procent in je probleem vinden.
Want ook ik heb daar last van gehad.
Het kost wel enige moeite om daarvan af te geraken, maar de volhouder wint.
Misschien is deze ebook de oplossing of het begin ervan:
http://completeejaculatiecontrole.nl/

----------


## mirthe340

ik hou ervan als dat gebeurd, ik ben daardoor al 9x zwanger geworden.
Toi toi toi!!!

----------


## polertun

Koop in alternatief internetwinkel

----------

